# posting trot



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a question about where you are supposed to weight bear/balance yourself in the saddle, especially during posting trot. In the saddle, proper position is to have your heels in line with your hips and shoulders; feet underneath you. When posting the trot, you need to balance yourself while up off the saddle so you don't fall forward or back. Are you supposed to balance yourself on your feet, or on your knees, or thighs or what? Some of the balance exercises I have done in lessons were to stand in the stirrups (at the walk) and not sit down for a whole lap. Another was riding in 2 point position. I can't figure out how you can leg steer while posting whether you are balanced on your feet or on your legs. I have heard that people post without stirrups so obviously you can't balance on your feet then. Also, when you ride bareback, the sitting position is different and your feet aren't under you, they are more in front. So, does your point of balance or weight bearing change depending on each situation or is it always supposed to be the same, even at all gaits?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by balancing yourself. But I can tell you it doesn't happen at the feet. I mean sure, having one leg hanging on either side of the horse is going to help you position yourself, but you should not be using your foot to balance. You should be able to be in balance without stirrups, posting without stirrups, posting with one stirrup... Think of it as sitting on a chair with your legs hanging on either side but not touching the floor. You're not going to fall over are you? Now if you're in a rocking chair, you could still do this without falling over right? Because your core muscles keep you in place. This is where all the strength comes from. So if your core, or abdominal muscles are engaged, your legs are no longer gripping, and you are not pushing yourself up with your feet - they are now aids. You can apply them when needed, and take them off when not needed. This doesn't affect your ability to keep posting. 

Also, when you ride without stirrups, your legs should be in the same position as if they were in the stirrups - at least that's how my coach teaches it. She even makes us turn our toes up and heels down. I really don't see what you mean when you say your feet are more in front of you bareback. For me, if anything, they are more under me since they tend to hang straight down more. 

"Standing" in the stirrups isn't really how you should think of posting, or for that matter, two-point. It's more a hip-forward, pulling yourself upward by the core muscles, than pushing yourself up on the stirrups. I suspect this is where your problem begins. If you are relying too heavily on your stirrups at the walk, it will be difficult to move away from this habit, but try to envision your legs as being very quiet, but your abdominal muscles holding yourself in place. I have found that yoga really helps with this concept. You can do some online yoga workouts (I like Yoga with Adriene on Youtube) which will really help understand balance and core.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

If you try posting without stirrups you will easily discover what you use to post with (your core abdominal muscles) and where you balance. Stirrups aren't a big part of the picture.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You balance on your seat bones, as Avna said, ride without stirrups.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

In western riding, particularly if your interest is in trails, there isn't a particular rule about where your feet should be. When posting the trot, at least western, you don't want to get far out of the saddle. As a ROT, it is easier to stay balanced if your center of gravity is over your stirrups. However, it is possible to post with your heels forward and your weight carried in your thighs. Just think of your legs as tilted shock absorbers and it will still work.

When forward riding was being developed, there were two schools of thought. The Italian school taught gripping with the knee. It was a very effective way of max performing a horse. The American school of thought rejected grip with the knee, arguing that it was fine for skilled riders but created a pivot point that increased forward falls by less accomplished riders. Thus the American school (Fort Riley) taught your weight should flow uninterrupted by the knee, flowing almost completely into your stirrup.

Western riders didn't have a 'school', but they typically rode with a long leg and weight flowing into the stirrup. A thread on HF some years back asked about posting & western riding, and the results were very geographical. In some states, almost no western riders posted. In the Intermountain West, almost everyone did. My first lessons in riding were at Utah State in the 70s, and we were all taught to post. The instructor said if you needed to get somewhere and arrive with a horse still fresh enough to work cattle, you would trot & post.

I tend to be very analytical. For the most part, I took up riding at 50 (decades after my first lessons). I overthought everything. But...

You can have your heels forward of your hips, treat your legs like tilted shock absorbers, and post just fine. 

You can have a vertical line from shoulder to hip to heel, post, and do fine.

You can have your heels forward, lean forward (so your center of gravity is over your stirrups) and post fine.

If your horse has a good, smooth jog, it might be easier to just sit the trot.

Since you are taking lessons, ask your instructor what she wants. Do it HER way. A year from now, or two, feel free to explore. There are a lot of ways of effectively riding a horse. But for now, learn your instructor's way and don't worry.

BTW: If you want a good historical perspective on western riding, this is a huge collection of photos taken around 1900-1920:

Erwin E. Smith Collection Guide | Collection Guide


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Ideally, a rider’s center of balance should be over the horse’s center of balance. Thus, the point over which a rider balances may change due to both terrain and speed.

This is not to say that all accomplished riders ride in this fashion. 

However, if the rider’s center of balance is over the horse’s center of balance, the horse can move in a more natural manner, almost as if the rider was not even present. If you’ve ever carried someone on your shoulders, you can better understand this relationship of the center of balance of the rider being over the center of balance of the carrier.

You should also understand that, once the horse becomes accustomed to the rider being in balance with him, the horse may begin to adjust his balance to purposeful changes made by the rider in his center of balance. Thus, a knowledgeable rider may being to improve the balance of the horse in various movements.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Line yourself up just like in the sitting trot and then kind of roll yourself forward into the post. Don't stand in your stirrups and remember not to pinch with your knees. You kind of roll your hips forward using your thighs to lift yourself out of the saddle a bit. If that makes any sense....


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

***I'm not exactly sure what you mean by balancing yourself. But I can tell you it doesn't happen at the feet. I mean sure, having one leg hanging on either side of the horse is going to help you position yourself, but you should not be using your foot to balance. You should be able to be in balance without stirrups, posting without stirrups, posting with one stirrup... Think of it as sitting on a chair with your legs hanging on either side but not touching the floor. You're not going to fall over are you?***

What I mean is, if you are sitting in a chair with your feet off the floor, you are bearing your weight on your bum. If you need to raise your bum off the chair, how are you bearing your body weight? Do you stand on the floor and bear your weight on your feet, or are you supposed to keep your feet off the floor and bear your weight on the inside of your knees or how do you support your body weight and balance while your bum is several inches off the chair and your feet are off the floor? If you are not bearing your weight on your feet but on your legs somewhere, how do you apply pressure with one leg or the other if you are using them to support your body weight and balance yourself?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You are pushing weight into your heel but mostly you are pulling yourself forward into the post with your hips and your thighs. It's not really a stand and plop motion, it's more of a forward roll. Keeping your feet under you (well really your lower leg in alignment) will actually help you to maintain your balance.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

You use your thighs and gut/core, kind of roll and squeeze up and gently back down. Core to stay level.
Bareback, yes, most will have legs more forward, just how the human body and horse back fit together. Some manage to mesh well and legs are under, but not all. I can force my legs back on my gelding, but then everything screws up, so its not right to keep that line on him.
That's how I understand it at least.
I'll never understand the whole "pull up with your bellybutton/string attached to bellybutton pulling it up" thing. =/ Doing crunches is the closest thing I can relate to that one. Which later turns into rolling/breaking with the movement. But I understand things differently than most, it seems. 

If you ride w/o stirrups or bareback and try to just use your feet or just shove weight into your heels, you'll split yourself in two! Or rather, the horse will plow up into you while you stay stiff. Try it, its no fun. Its more like moving your center/body with a wave coming up behind you than just standing/pushing up off the seabed. If you've never been in the ocean when the tide comes in, that one may make zero sense, sorry.


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you, I think I get it now. It's more of a continuous motion than two different positions. Kind of like the moment of suspension at the top of a jump on a trampoline and then back down again. If you were kneeling on it with your bum sitting on your feet and then bounced up onto your knees straightening your hips out and then back down. So, you wouldn't really be able to hold that top position and bear your body weight right? Is that what 2 point is; only a slightly different position than the top point of posting? Trying to hold your bum off the saddle but bearing your weight on your legs and not your stirrups? I have done 2 point and I do require the stirrups to help support my weight but someone told me that they do 2 point without stirrups? 

When sitting on the horse the thighs and gut are required more to accomplish that motion. When I was first learning to post, I think I was mostly standing on the stirrups so all my weight and balance was dependent on my foot and stirrup position. I have been trying to work on getting it to be more off my feet and on my thighs. So, I also find it difficult then while using your legs in that way, to steer the horse with your legs and not the reigns. One of the horses I take lessons on doesn't steer well with reins and requires a lot more leg for steering.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Get your hands on some sort of exercise ball, then try to balance on it without your feet touching the floor. You should engage your groin muscles. This sounds strange, but you will figure it out as soon as you are on the exercise ball.


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

***Also, when you ride without stirrups, your legs should be in the same position as if they were in the stirrups - at least that's how my coach teaches it. She even makes us turn our toes up and heels down. I really don't see what you mean when you say your feet are more in front of you bareback. For me, if anything, they are more under me since they tend to hang straight down more. ***

When sitting in the saddle, I've been told that you are supposed to be in a position like standing with knees bent. So, if someone removed the horse, you would land on the ground on your feet. When riding bareback, I've been told that yes, you are supposed to still have your heels down and toes up but you are supposed to be in a position like sitting in a chair. If you pull a chair out from someone, they will land on their bum, not feet. I have heard that when sitting in the saddle, a chair seat position is not desirable, not correct.


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

***Get your hands on some sort of exercise ball, then try to balance on it without your feet touching the floor. You should engage your groin muscles. This sounds strange, but you will figure it out as soon as you are on the exercise ball.***

Thank you, I have actually done that already  I have a big, yoga ball that I sit on. I have been balancing on it with my feet off the floor. However, 1) when it sit in the position that closest resembles in the saddle, when I lift my feet off the floor I have to hold my knees up very high, much higher than if I were in a saddle with stirrups. and 2), I can balance on the ball in different positions; like almost lying down supine with feet out front, or like in a sitting chair position, or in a position more like straddling a horse. 

I think all of that will help with my balance in general anyways. When I sit on it like straddling a horse, I do feel it in my core, and my thighs and groin like you say, but I feel like I am sometimes squeezing too much with my legs when I am trying to balance. I have been afraid to use my legs too much when actually on the horse because they always say, keep your legs soft and don't squeeze, and your horse will think you want to go faster if you squeeze your legs to balance. I do think the yoga ball is helping me to feel the difference between using my legs and seat to balance vs. actually squeezing my legs as in a leg cue. I find a lot of instructions seem contradictory to me which is why I got confused and why I am on here asking questions. It has been helpful to hear different answers and opinions from different people


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

***I tend to be very analytical. For the most part, I took up riding at 50 (decades after my first lessons). I overthought everything. But...***

I recently turned 50 and just started riding last year. Before that, I had next to 0 experience with horses at all. Had been on a handful of trail rides as a teen but that's it. I am also very analytical and people tell me a lot that I overthink the riding stuff but I do need to understand what I am trying to feel on the horse. For example, am I supposed to feel like sitting in a chair or like standing, only straddling a horse? I know a lot of riding is getting the feel of it but I can't get the feel if I don't understand what I'm trying to do.  

Since I am older, it is taking me longer to learn than it would have when I was younger. I wish I had the means to get more practice time on an actual horse. I am looking into a partial lease to gain some riding time at a local barn. It would cost about the same as my lessons only I would have much more time with the horse for just practicing without paying for instruction and being limited to once a week.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I understood the concept better when I was told to "lead with my hips and follow the motion".


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Linda G said:


> ***Get your hands on some sort of exercise ball, then try to balance on it without your feet touching the floor. You should engage your groin muscles. This sounds strange, but you will figure it out as soon as you are on the exercise ball.***
> 
> Thank you, I have actually done that already  I have a big, yoga ball that I sit on. I have been balancing on it with my feet off the floor. However, 1) when it sit in the position that closest resembles in the saddle, when I lift my feet off the floor I have to hold my knees up very high, much higher than if I were in a saddle with stirrups. and 2), I can balance on the ball in different positions; like almost lying down supine with feet out front, or like in a sitting chair position, or in a position more like straddling a horse.
> 
> I think all of that will help with my balance in general anyways. When I sit on it like straddling a horse, I do feel it in my core, and my thighs and groin like you say, but I feel like I am sometimes squeezing too much with my legs when I am trying to balance. I have been afraid to use my legs too much when actually on the horse because they always say, keep your legs soft and don't squeeze, and your horse will think you want to go faster if you squeeze your legs to balance. I do think the yoga ball is helping me to feel the difference between using my legs and seat to balance vs. actually squeezing my legs as in a leg cue. I find a lot of instructions seem contradictory to me which is why I got confused and why I am on here asking questions. It has been helpful to hear different answers and opinions from different people


My solution for this was to fold my feet up behind my legs so that my knees and upper legs were in the correct position but my lower legs were out of the way. If you do it correctly it works because, on the horse, the lower leg should just be loose and draped, not really engaged. I'm not the best at explaining it, but this is what worked for me.


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

***Standing is used typically as a learning tool. Helps with balancing over your feet and getting used to the gaits of the horse without risking bouncing all over their backs.***

This comment was from another thread that was asking about standing in the stirrups. This is also one of the reasons I asked this question about where the rider's weight is carried and where to balance. I have also had lessons where I was asked to stand in the stirrups while walking the horse for a whole lap. It was an exercise to improve balance. My question is, why do we need to improve balancing on our feet in the stirrups if posting is supposed to be done with the core and thighs and should be able to be done without stirrups?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Linda G said:


> ***Standing is used typically as a learning tool. Helps with balancing over your feet and getting used to the gaits of the horse without risking bouncing all over their backs.***
> 
> This comment was from another thread that was asking about standing in the stirrups. This is also one of the reasons I asked this question about where the rider's weight is carried and where to balance. I have also had lessons where I was asked to stand in the stirrups while walking the horse for a whole lap. It was an exercise to improve balance. My question is, why do we need to improve balancing on our feet in the stirrups if posting is supposed to be done with the core and thighs and should be able to be done without stirrups?


Are you sure the instructor wanted you to "stand" in the stirrups? Because mine would never say it like that, or ask us to do it like that. We do practice two-point extensively at first, to develop balance, but we're not "standing" in our stirrups. She does tell us to push down into our stirrups, with our heels pushed down, but does not describe it as a "standing" position, which would tend to suggest that you're using your stirrups for leverage. Granted, there is some weight going down into the leg, but it's more of an "anchor" than something that holds you in position. Not sure I'm explaining it correctly either. Essentially, two-point is holding your seat off the saddle, with your body at a slightly closed angle with the horse's neck, and your hands forward. Your legs should not really move. I find that pretty much my entire body is engaged and all my muscles are working, yet there is a suppleness about it. "Standing" in the stirrups would indicate a more vertical position than two-point in my mind, but maybe that's not what you meant at all. 

Also, we do start by doing a lot of two-point before doing all the posting with one stirrup or no stirrup exercise. You have to find your balance with your feet in the stirrups before you can do it without, so that part makes sense to me. I would just find it odd that your instructor would encourage you to use your stirrups to push yourself up.


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes, she does it with all the students. She says "stand" and we are to stand all the way up and not hang on to the horn or lean on the front of the saddle at all. I have also done lessons where she did ask for 2 point and I did that which is completely different than standing in the stirrups.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Linda G said:


> Yes, she does it with all the students. She says "stand" and we are to stand all the way up and not hang on to the horn or lean on the front of the saddle at all. I have also done lessons where she did ask for 2 point and I did that which is completely different than standing in the stirrups.


Huh. Have never heard of this one. Which doesn't mean it isn't legit. Maybe others are familiar with this exercise and its purpose?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So... I just came in from riding Riley bareback and I was thinking about this thread while I rode.

So... While I was jogging, I did have my heels pushed down but I wasn't holding on with my lower legs at all. I could have swung them up and down for all I cared. I also wasn't using my knees. It was mostly in my upper thigh and butt. When I posted the trot I did have pressure on my lower leg but not nearly has much as my thighs.

At the canter I was agains't his side from rear to thing to calf and my knee was closed.

I also would sink down with each stride and push forward with my butt deep against his back. It was not a pelvis thrust motion or a pumping action. I wasn't speeding him up rather I was pushing his rear end forward but not allowing him to speed up in the front if that makes sense.

I may ride Blue with a saddle this afternoon so I'll try to come back with more notes...


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I think a bit of the confusion comes from the fact that there are different ways to post. Hear me out before you all shout at me  I'm also novice, but my posting is great and I can influence the horse with my seat when posting. 

For example: if my horse is being too forward and I want to slow her down, I will slow down the posting and make my posting "heavy" - not crashing into the sadle, but somehow I make my self stiffer, if that makes sense. 

If my horse rushes into a corner, I will lean my torso slightly back, turn it and bear down on the outside stirrup. 

If she is not active enough, I will be more active and use my legs when going down.

And if she is going just right, I will just stay light and not interfere. 

Also, how I post depends heavily on the type of horse I'm riding. The posting is very different on a horse with very strong action to posting a comfortable horse. 

Generally, I wouldn't be able to say which muscles I use, because I use all of them, depending on the situation. But I can say that I don't balance on the horse, but rather to the momentum.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> Huh. Have never heard of this one. Which doesn't mean it isn't legit. Maybe others are familiar with this exercise and its purpose?


It's pretty common to teach balance and to stabilize the leg. It's not a way to teach posting though. That sounds odd to me as well. 

To the OP: When you first learn to post it may feel like you are stand -sit-stand-sit-stand-sit, but you're really not. Once you learn to follow the horse as he trots it's more of rolling the hips forward and back. Once you get the rhythm in your core and are able to follow, it starts to flow and becomes a natural movement.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it's neither that you only post off your foot, or you do NOT post off it. it's a bit of both.

you will raise yourself up primarily with your thigh muscles, but some weight DOES go down into the stirrup, so , in some way, you DO stand on them.

it's impossible to stand on your stirrups, on a horse, without some of your weight going onto the horse through your thighs.

the two things you reall want to keep in mind are:

*Do NOT grip upward with your heels to try and stay on.* . . . which brings to number 2.:

keep weight going down into your heels. yes, your heel is connected to the foot, which is ON the stirrup bar. so, if you put weight in your heels, more will go onto the stirrup bar. ok. true. but, you do NOT want to push on the stirrup in the way that you would if you pushed against the ground in order to stand on your tip toes. you never actively push against the stirrup, but you will have weight bearing down on the stirrup. sounds like an oxymoron.

try this:

lift the whole ball of your foot upward enough that it comes off the stirrup pad. then, push your heel straight downward, as if you want to drag it along the ground, but keep the toes up and off the stirrup. go as far as you can, then, . . . just LET your foot fall back down onto the stirrup pad. LET IT FALL. 
now, freeze and try to mentally record what that feels like; how much pressure is on the stirrup, where your heel is, etc. this is the position you will want to be as close to when you post as you possibly can.


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

palogal said:


> It's pretty common to teach balance and to stabilize the leg. It's not a way to teach posting though. That sounds odd to me as well.
> 
> To the OP: When you first learn to post it may feel like you are stand -sit-stand-sit-stand-sit, but you're really not. Once you learn to follow the horse as he trots it's more of rolling the hips forward and back. Once you get the rhythm in your core and are able to follow, it starts to flow and becomes a natural movement.


I don't think the exercise was done to teach how to post. The exercise was done to help develop strength and balance. I just didn't know why one would need that type of balance if standing is not involved in posting. It was a source of confusion for me. The exercise led me to think that posting involved standing like that but it doesn't. We also did other exercises like leg raises, 2 point, riding bareback, etc. The 2 point exercise confused me a bit too since I don't think that position is used in any kind of riding that I do, but I understand it is great for developing leg strength and leg position.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Linda G said:


> I don't think the exercise was done to teach how to post. The exercise was done to help develop strength and balance. I just didn't know why one would need that type of balance if standing is not involved in posting. It was a source of confusion for me. The exercise led me to think that posting involved standing like that but it doesn't. We also did other exercises like leg raises, 2 point, riding bareback, etc. The 2 point exercise confused me a bit too since I don't think that position is used in any kind of riding that I do, but I understand it is great for developing leg strength and leg position.


All of that is for balance, core strength and lower leg stability.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Linda G said:


> I don't think the exercise was done to teach how to post. The exercise was done to help develop strength and balance. I just didn't know why one would need that type of balance if standing is not involved in posting. It was a source of confusion for me. The exercise led me to think that posting involved standing like that but it doesn't. We also did other exercises like leg raises, 2 point, riding bareback, etc. The 2 point exercise confused me a bit too since I don't think that position is used in any kind of riding that I do, but I understand it is great for developing leg strength and leg position.


Well, you would need to use two-point for jumping, including if your horse decides to jump a tiny little trickle of a stream on a trail like mine does. I don't jump (not on purpose, anyway), but my instructor trains jumpers so she has the same program for everyone. Some graduate to jumping, some don't, but we all have the same training so the ones who decide they want to jump have the skills to do so. It's good to want to understand things, but sometimes you have to trust your instructor that there's a reason for each exercise. Unless things just really aren't working for you, in which case you should find a new instructor, but I'd advise you to at least give her a chance first. You can also ask questions, watch other riders during their lessons, etc. I often sit with my instructor while she teaches my daughter's group. She's invited me to sit with her so it's ok - I wouldn't just go in the ring and do it, obviously. Often, she will explain to me why she is correcting a rider. I don't ever interrupt and almost never ask her a question while she's teaching, but I learn almost as much watching and listening to her, as I do riding myself.


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

Acadianartist said:


> Well, you would need to use two-point for jumping, including if your horse decides to jump a tiny little trickle of a stream on a trail like mine does. I don't jump (not on purpose, anyway), but my instructor trains jumpers so she has the same program for everyone. Some graduate to jumping, some don't, but we all have the same training so the ones who decide they want to jump have the skills to do so. It's good to want to understand things, but sometimes you have to trust your instructor that there's a reason for each exercise. Unless things just really aren't working for you, in which case you should find a new instructor, but I'd advise you to at least give her a chance first. You can also ask questions, watch other riders during their lessons, etc. I often sit with my instructor while she teaches my daughter's group. She's invited me to sit with her so it's ok - I wouldn't just go in the ring and do it, obviously. Often, she will explain to me why she is correcting a rider. I don't ever interrupt and almost never ask her a question while she's teaching, but I learn almost as much watching and listening to her, as I do riding myself.


The barn I take lessons at is a small, family run place that is a non profit therapeutic riding place and they also give able bodied lessons during the week. Most of the able bodied students are the volunteers or friends or family of the volunteers. or they are siblings of the kids taking therapy lessons. Some of the volunteers also work there part time and the therapy riding is only on Saturdays. My daughter has been volunteering there for 3 years and her and I have been taking lessons for about 2 years. My son does therapeutic riding on Saturdays. It's a long drive to the barn so I always stay the whole time when my daughter is working and I get to see all the able bodied lessons. but they are all children and greener than I am on the horse  I also watch both my kids' lessons too I like and trust my instructor and I do ask questions and I get answers. However, I am middle aged and maybe a bit dense lol,because sometimes I still don't get the idea. Hearing answers from different people helps me understand better. I have been told I think about it too much and to just go by feel which I know I need to do. However, I really do feel it better when I have a concept in my head that makes sense to me  I am learning a lot by everything I am reading on this forum.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Linda G said:


> I also watch both my kids' lessons too I like and trust my instructor and I do ask questions and I get answers. However, I am middle aged and maybe a bit dense lol,because sometimes I still don't get the idea. Hearing answers from different people helps me understand better. I have been told I think about it too much and to just go by feel which I know I need to do. However, I really do feel it better when I have a concept in my head that makes sense to me  I am learning a lot by everything I am reading on this forum.


I get that! I do the same thing (ie, overthink and look for answers from various people, including those on this forum). We middle-aged adults need to understand more than the kids who get bored if the instructor does too much explaining. Keep asking questions, it will all click eventually. I find that while I intellectualize riding a lot, sometimes, I get something right, and I can really FEEL it as opposed to understanding it. My instructor will point it out and tell me to remember exactly how that felt, because she wants me to do it again. It's a lot of practice, trying to wrap my head around things, and then every once in a while, a glimpse of understanding when it comes together, even just for a few seconds!


----------

